# Welcome



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:cheers: Congrats on the new Forum.  All the best.


----------



## Diamond_SA (Apr 8, 2006)

Signing in ...

A big thank you to Oxford for creating the forum.

Also, a big thank you to all the Saffas that sounded off. It is through your unbribled enthusiasm and genuine love and passion for archery, that you have "created" our new community. Our traditional values of hospitality, honesty and friendship have really shone through !

Regards to everyone !


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*New Forum*

Dis nou baie oulik! Nou gaan ons lekker gesels in Afrikaans of wat ons ook al wil! Welkom almal! Hierdie koue laat my sneller finger juk!

Is julle jagplanne al agtermakaar?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

"Dam-it", ek wou eerste wees. Grap net. Gaan maar by Engels bly, het nie 'n Afrikaanse spel toetser nie. Maar ja ons eie ou plekkie, dis klomp cool.


----------



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey Guys

Who's shooting at the ABO shoot in Pretoria this weekend?

Cheers
Theo


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

valie said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Who's shooting at the ABO shoot in Pretoria this weekend?
> 
> ...


Hey Theo,

wont make it to Pretoria this weekend, we are having our club 3D on Saturday.
See you at the Sebideng Indoor on the 1st of July.

Ray


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Oxford for the forum! Ek dink dat die afrikaans en al die brag-prentjies die amerikaners baie jaloers gemaak het! 
Kom ons maak dit 'n besige plek!!! VERTEL VIR AL JOU VRIENDE!!!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> "Dam-it", ek wou eerste wees. Grap net. Gaan maar by Engels bly, het nie 'n Afrikaanse spel toetser nie. Maar ja ons eie ou plekkie, dis klomp cool.


JY MOET WAKKER SLAAP BOET!!!!:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ray - please change that hurtful and insensitive signature line. :wink: BTW - No shaving going on here. This AM it was _minus _4 degrees. 

You should post a new thread for each event that you want to publicise. That way, it will be easier to keep track!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Good idea James,
Posting events on seperate threads that is.
Not so happy having to remove my sig but... can't hold on to the past forever so consider it done.
We are all brothers now and England is the enemy.
Go Bokke.

Ray


----------



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

I apologize after hitting the submit button I realized that I should have started a new thread! I was just so glad about an all South African forum

Cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

RayDando said:


> Good idea James,
> Posting events on seperate threads that is.
> Not so happy having to remove my sig but... can't hold on to the past forever so consider it done.
> We are all brothers now and England is the enemy.
> ...


One day, when the Bulls lose, I hope to be as graceful as you! Sushi has flooded the market here in KZN. No red meat this week LOL!!! 

I like the new sig. How is the Constitution shooting?

See my sig? Enjoy it.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

*Lekker ISHHH*

Dis mos nou baie beter om Afrikaans te kan skryf, ek is net so gewoond om die rooi nek taal te tik dat dit nogal snaaks voel..... of was dit die koue....

Ek is vir tot laat in Augustus by die huis, my vrou het laas week 'n groot rug operasie gehaad en nou is sy vir lank af geboek.

Dit beteken dat julle baie fotos en stories skryf om te keer dat ek depro raak.

Vir die van julle wat gaan bloed trek.

Geniet die hele ondervinding.

Gerhard

GO BULLS


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

hey hey! our very own form! great stuff.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

This is the best supplement to ABHA only coming out once per month!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

za_boy said:


> hey hey! our very own form! great stuff.


I agree!!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> One day, when the Bulls lose, I hope to be as graceful as you! Sushi has flooded the market here in KZN. No red meat this week LOL!!!
> 
> I like the new sig. How is the Constitution shooting?
> 
> See my sig? Enjoy it.


James,

the connie is a very stable bow, 8 3/4 brace with a 41 ATA. It was a tough choice between the Martin S4 and Hoyt Pro Elite but I just like the feel of the wall and the shrewd grip.
Just put on a spring steel in place of my drop away so we will see if the X count goes up.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Dis wonderlik !! Congrats to you own place here in AT. Alles van die beste !


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

caracal said:


> Dis wonderlik !! Congrats to you own place here in AT. Alles van die beste !


Frank, we are going to make you a honorary South African


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> JY MOET WAKKER SLAAP BOET!!!!:wink:


I am always late:greenwithenvy:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

By a visit at the sanifaa side I saw directly two of my friends, Henry Smith and Leon Heydenrych also I saw Werner Bonthuys.
I will ask here in the new forum again, is anybody here what give me the e-posse address from Leon Heydenrych?


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

:uzi:Ray, :icon_1_lol:you didn't log off, c:You will regret it next time:boxing:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

RayDando said:


> Frank, we are going to make you a honorary South African


Honorary South African is a great title to bestow on someone. It is also much better than South African Citizen...:wink:

Did you catch Special Assignment last night? He could be in the Home Affairs queue for the rest of his life!!!:zip:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

RayDando said:


> Frank, we are going to make you a honorary South African


To much glory for me:embara::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Aha! Bly om te sien al die gat kruip het gewerk! Ons eie forum! Darem is nou een stap nader aan world domination!!!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Welkom Engee!!! Baie koel om ons eie plekkie in die son te kry! (Daar is maar baie min son vandag!!!!!)


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Honorary South African is a great title to bestow on someone. It is also much better than South African Citizen...:wink:
> 
> Did you catch Special Assignment last night? He could be in the Home Affairs queue for the rest of his life!!!:zip:


No afraid, I leave you country 100% after 4 weeks. Better a German tourist than a white maid :wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Now your talking Frank....

Plekkie in die son klink bitter goed na hierdie koue paar dae!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

RayDando said:


> :uzi:Ray, :icon_1_lol:you didn't log off, c:You will regret it next time:boxing:


That's what comes from making me eat lunch on my own! 
Thanks for upping my post count :wink:
Don't worry will buy you a :darkbeer: on Thursday.
By the way, installed that springsteel blade on bow, works well, heidi is going to enjoy it.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Now your talking Frank....
> 
> Plekkie in die son klink bitter goed na hierdie koue paar dae!


I promise you, if I come in five weeks I bring the sun along. I am so happy if I stay back in Cape Town the sun shine out of my gat:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RayDando said:


> By the way, installed that springsteel blade on bow, works well, heidi is going to enjoy it.


What do you think, and where did you get it.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> What do you think, and where did you get it.


Cecil had it on his bow, he ordered it for himself, and when I saw it I just took it. It seems to work great, shot this afternoon and it was all X's but I was shooting well so I don't know. Will test it properly on Thursday night.
Only draw back is it scratches your arrows (Heidi is not going to like that!) and it makes a "ping" sound on the shot.
My let off with the binaries feels a lot better - think I am going to stick with it.
Cheers mate.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

valie said:


> I apologize after hitting the submit button I realized that I should have started a new thread! I was just so glad about an all South African forum
> 
> Cheers:darkbeer:


No worries valie.
I think ( I hope ) that this forum is going to be a lot more relaxed than that of our American cousins.
No bow bashing. No worries about thread hijacking. Not much abuse (well, we will abuse James for being a Shark every now and again but he is used to it).
Just a bunch of archers sharing knowledge and having fun.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

caracal said:


> No afraid, I leave you country 100% after 4 weeks. Better a German tourist than a white maid :wink:


Frank,

once a honorary South African always one, no matter where you live :wink:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Tim Roberts said:


> :cheers: Congrats on the new Forum.  All the best.


Thanks Tim :wink:
See you here now and then.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

RayDando said:


> No worries valie.
> I think ( I hope ) that this forum is going to be a lot more relaxed than that of our American cousins.
> No bow bashing. No worries about thread hijacking. Not much abuse (well, we will abuse James for being a Shark every now and again but he is used to it).
> Just a bunch of archers sharing knowledge and having fun.


Bow bashing must be reserved for those people that don't have one... Any bow is a good bow, as far as I am concerned. As long as you are shooting, you are on the right track. 

As for being a Shark, well, let's just say that it's in my blood! Sharks do make mistakes every now and then, but that is cool. I am still not shaving my head though. This morning was -7 degrees. Faaaar too cold!!!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Welkom en veels geluk South Africa Forum. * :darkbeer:

Geniet dit en sukses.

Better switch to english because I do not "praat" Afrikaans.
Time was more than ripe for your own forum section. :wink:

All the best
Alles van die beste
Koebaai en lekker slaap


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

nimrod-100 said:


> *Welkom en veels geluk South Africa Forum. * :darkbeer:
> 
> Geniet dit en sukses.
> 
> ...


Danke Schoen Nimrod-100
Ihr Afrikaans gut genug um zu verstehen wo haben sie gelernt um afrikaans zu reden (schreiben)?


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Danke Schoen Nimrod-100
> Ihr Afrikaans gut genug um zu verstehen wo haben sie gelernt um afrikaans zu reden (schreiben)?



Baie dankie Bushkey,

dis baie vriendelik.
It was always interesting for me to hear my PH talking in Afrikaans with his trackers and skinners during several bowhunts in the last years.
Like caracal, a buddy of mine, I am very much interested in the countries of southern Africa and the great opportunities for bowhunting and relaxing there.
Unfortunately I do not speak Afrikaans but I started learning.
Keep well and shoot straight.

Frank


----------



## Laura (Feb 21, 2007)

Yay, we have a forum just for us!  Local 'n Lekker! 

I can see my afrikaans is now going to get better, because I'll need it to hold onto the conversation. It can only improve my marks!

My Afrikaans is nie baie swak nie, net 'n bietjie...


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

A hearty welcome from Germany here in the S.A. forum Laura


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome Laura,

Don't let Frank fool you. Outside he is German but inside it's all Africa


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Baie welkom Laura 
I really think your Afrikaans will improve


----------



## Laura (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Ahh, so caracal is one of those..  I rate everyone is secretly South African inside, at least all of the cool people! Nice to meet you all!

OutaAfrica:
Ja, ek het twee van my drie Afrikaans examen op Maandag geskryf, en ek dink my opstel vraestel sal goed wees, maar my taal vraestel (soos altyd) sal nie so lekker wees nie... 
Dis ook makliker vir my om Afrikaans te skryf, want die mees van my afrikaans werk is skrywerk! En nou sit my woordeboek langs my rekenaar.. 

Back to English, has anyone been affected by the strike? They're supposed to be taking major action today.. our principal said at 12, so half an hour ago. 
Our Mathematics exam was cancelled (so thats cool.. ) but I was listening to 5fm this morning, and they're having to use teargas to disperse striking workers so that people can get into the hospitals for treatment. 
It nice that we get to miss school, but I also whole-heartedly agree with the strike for the proper reasons, the government is putting money out, but it's not making it all the way down the chain - top much of it is going to the top dogs...


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Laura said:


> 1. has anyone been affected by the strike?
> 2. but I also whole-heartedly agree with the strike for the proper reasons, the government is putting money out, but it's not making it all the way down the chain - top much of it is going to the top dogs...


1. No, just hoping it doesn't spill over into other industry. It can happen easily.

2. I don't mind the striking, but I mind the intimidation and violence that goes with it. One must also look at this strike realistically, can government(tax payers) afford it. And if they do decide that they can will services better to the extent that we would say afterwards:"Now that was money well spent". I am afraid that the opposite will be true. I worked in/for government previously and believe that it is top heavy. To many chiefs to little Indians.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Howzit everyone. Awesome to have our very own forum, I only hope is we use it to its max.

look foward to meeting you all on the ranges around the our beautiful country.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

